# نسخة ويندوز بمساحة 2 ميجا في ملف مضغوط ولما تفك الضغط تلاقية 700



## ماركو عاشق بيكهام (29 يناير 2007)

+++بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين+++
                +++اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبني+++
    يا جماعة انا عن طريق برنامج ضغط قدرت اضغطلكم
   نسخة ويندوز Vista كاملة بشوية ثيمات جديدة
  في ملف  2 ميجا والملف واللهي مش بايظ وشغال معايا 


  وهتشوفه لما تفكوا الضغط انتوا بنفسكم
 حملوا النسخة من هنا
ماركووووو عاشق بيكهااااااااام


باس ورد فك الضغط
MarcoBeckham
ازكرووني في صلاواتكم 
اخوكم (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Michael (29 يناير 2007)

*مش معقول 

جارى التنزيل حالا*


----------



## Fadie (29 يناير 2007)

*حاسس انه فيرس*


----------



## ماركو عاشق بيكهام (29 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههه وانا لو حبيت ابعت فيرس هبعته بلطريقة ديه


----------



## ناصر (29 يناير 2007)

:yaka: مشكورررررر انا حملتها وربنا يستر:yaka:


----------



## Michael (29 يناير 2007)

*شوف يا ماركو 

انت يا تعترف يا تعترف 

انت الى عملة ولا ناقلة ولا اية النظام بالظبط بس؟؟






افهم بقى ازاى :ranting: *


----------



## bero80 (29 يناير 2007)

يا اخ ماركو ياريت يقولي ازاي انزل البرنامج علشام انا مش عارف الموقع اللي انت رافع الملف فيه طريقة استخدمه ازاي وشكرا


----------



## ماركو عاشق بيكهام (30 يناير 2007)

هو اولا انا عاوز افهم قصدك ايه 
بلصورة ديه 
انا مش فاهم حاجة ولو ناقل الموضع يبقي ازاي ليه باس ورد فك ضغطه
وهتتاكد اكتر لما تيجي تفك الضغط 
ولما تفك الملفات وهتلاقي ملف الايزو بيتفك معاك عادي
لان في برنامج انا حملته عندي وطلع بيفط ملفات الايزو 

من غير حرقها علي اسطوانة 
وهتلاقي اسمي في البرنامج لما تيجي تنزله عندك وتفك ضغط ملف الايزو
وادي البرنامج علشان تصدق وياريت تفهمني قصدك تاني
هنااااااااااااا

وشكرا تاني علي ردك 
وبلنسبة لاخويا بيرو 
الملف بوصلة مباشرة 
مش محتاج موقع يعني هو لازم تكون مسطب برنامج تحميل من النت عندك علي الجهاز


----------



## ماركو عاشق بيكهام (30 يناير 2007)

ولو مكنتيش مصدق 
ادي البرنامج اللي قمت 
بضغط النسخة بيه البرنامج

وشكرا علي ثقتك العالية ديه


----------



## Michael (30 يناير 2007)

*ألفكرة مش فكرة انى مش مصدقك

الفكرة انى مش مصدق البرنامج دة قد يضغطها بالشكل دة لانى جربتة قبل كدة 

يعنى بالعقل حتى التباديل والتوافيق بالايزو ميقدرش يوصلها بالشكل دة اعتقد السر كلة يكمن بملف امتدادة *.win على العموم انا عمال افحص الملف يمكن نوصل لطريقة ضغط عالمية ولا حاجة

وشكرا ليك ماركو على الموضوع الهايل دة*


----------



## mr.hima (30 يناير 2007)

لو فيها ى رزالة يا ماركوا .....ممكن ترفع الملف على موقع تاني .... بليززز ,, الصراحة أنا أول مرة أشوف حاجة زى كدة


----------



## mr.hima (30 يناير 2007)

انا كل ما أنزلة بينزل ملف حجمة 5 كيلو بس


----------



## bero80 (30 يناير 2007)

علي فكره يا ماركو انا بتقبلني نفس المشكلة بتاعة استاذ ابراهيم
وياريت تقولي الحد الادني لامكانيات الجهاز لتشغيل البرنامجwinxp vista


----------



## ماركو عاشق بيكهام (30 يناير 2007)

اولا بلنسبة لاخويا MichaelMagdy
البرنامج ده خرافي وليه قصة انه لما نزل برنامج الوينرار واحنا عارفين 
انه برنامج حديث العهد يعني برنامج مصنوع جديد
نزل البرنامج ده بواصفات اعلي منه 
علشان يحطمه فكرة البرنامج انه بيقعلك الملفات اللي مساحة انت بتكتبها بايدك
مش هو اللي بيفرضها عليك يعني لو كتبتلوه واحد كيلو بايت
هيقعهولك اللي واحد كيلو بايت
نيجي لاهم حاجة
لما لقيت البرنامج ده بلطريقة ديه 
فكرت انه مش هيقدر يفك ملفات الايزو بلطريقة 
ليه لانها مضغطوة معنهدوش جل غير انه 
يفكها في الاول وبعدين يضغطها 
وهو ده اللي حصل معايا 
انا الجهاز فضل شغال 5 ساعات لغاية لما ضط الملف في الاول ضغطه لملف
Zip
وانت لو لاحظت  هتلاقي ملف الايزو في ملف ZIp بس وانا ضغط ملف السيت اب لو حده في ملف
علشان اقدر  ارفعه 
ولمتهم كلهم في ملف وينرار 
الفكرة بقي انك لو عاوز تستخدم البرنامج صح 
تعمل اي حاجة علي انها ملف ايزو 
وبعد كدا تستعمل البرنامج
وبلنسبة الاخواتي
mr.hima
Bero08
المشكلة مش مشكلتي 
لان في واحد نزل الملف واشتغل معاه
بس المشكلة انكم اكيد مستخدمين برنامج الانترنيت داون لود مانجير 
وهو بينه وبين الرابيد شير عداوة 
عندك حلين ياما تلغي البرنامج وترستر الجهاز بعد كدا تحاول مرة تانية
او انك تسطب برنامج جديد 
وشكراااااااااا اخواتي علي مروركم الكريم 
ويارب اكون افدتكم بحاجة
ازكروني في صلاواتكم اخوكم 





واي استفسار راسلوني علي  الايميل بتاعي


----------



## mina soliman (15 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بسى معقول فيه برنامج يضغط لدرجة 2 ميجا


----------



## mr.hima (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يا استاذ / ماركو على النصيحة بتاعة التحميل من على الرابد شير  ,,,, بس ليا سؤال ؟؟؟
إذاي أصلا نسخة الفيستا توصل ل700 ميجابيت !!!!! دة على الاقل 2 جيجا مش أقل من كدة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Michael (18 فبراير 2007)

نسخة الويندوز هذة حجما 800 ميجا وهى مضغوطة باسلوب جديد ببرنامج جديد 

وانا راح اجربها ايضا كى اتاكد منها

بعد اعتقد ان دى انسخة التجريبية لانى عندى اسطوانة حجما 700 وكنت نزلت منها قبل كدة نسخة ويندوز فيستا

سلام ونعمة


----------



## mr.hima (19 فبراير 2007)

سيباستيان قال:


> نسخة الويندوز هذة حجما 800 ميجا وهى مضغوطة باسلوب جديد ببرنامج جديد
> 
> وانا راح اجربها ايضا كى اتاكد منها
> 
> ...


يا ريت متأخرش علينا ,,,,,,, وتقولنا النتيجة اية :new2:


----------



## george hana (23 فبراير 2007)

[ ممكن تمشي معايا واحدة واحدة


----------



## george hana (23 فبراير 2007)

انا لسة باتعلم ياريت ربنا يعوضك وتساعدن


----------



## mr.hima (24 فبراير 2007)

يا ماركو باشا انا نزلت البرنامج اللى سعتك ضغط بية نسخة الاكس بي وحاولت أضغط بية ملفات عندة مساحتها 580 ميجا تقريبا... بإستخدام البرنامج اللى انت قولت علية ضغطها ضغطها 511 ميجا ,,, يبقي انت عملت الحكاية دة الزاى في نسخة الاكس بي ,,,,,, يا ريت لو تقدر ترفق شرح للبرنامج يكون أحسن ,,,,


----------



## mr.hima (27 فبراير 2007)

طبعا انا قعت ادور على موضوع البرامج المضغوطة لقيت مواضيع كتير عناونها كالتالي (نسخة مش عارف اية 4 ميجا وبعد الفك تبقي 4 جيجا ,,,,, ) وعلى شبيها ,,,,,, لكن الردود على هذة المواضيع  مفيش حد عرف يسطبها 
زى الرد دة :



> اخى العزيز لقد قمت بفك الضغط وعمل مساحة 1.43 جيجا بالفعل ولاكن يوجد هناك مشكلة فى التسطيب




,,, لكن في ناس كانت بتنزل الملفات دة وفعلا بعد الفك حجمها بيكبر ,,, ودة مثال لإحدي الردود 





> يا جماعه ماتصدقوش الخرف دا كل اللي في الحكايه ان الاخ اللي عمل النسخه دي أخد ويندوز جاهز وسليم ومسك فايل فايل فيه حوله لنوتباد بالمتداد txt وبعدبن فضاه من جميع الحروف وملاه بفاراغات يعني Space بنفس حجمه الاصلي وبعدين حوله للامتداد الاصلي عشان يا خد شكل الايقونه وبالتالي حمل الملف حجم وهمي وطبعا برنامج الضغط كان بيضغط شويه هواء يعني ملفات مليئه شكليا بس فارغه فعليا عشان كدا اختزل الحجم بالشكل دا وبعدين جه على ملف السيتاب وحط الملف الاصلي عشان اللي يبدأ التسطيب يشوف واجهة الويندوز ويتهوس واللي عايز يتاكد من كلامي يا اخد اي فايل فالبرنامج ويغير امتداده ويخليه txt ويفتحه هيلاقيه فاضي وكمان انت نفسك تقدر تعمل حاجه زي كده بانك تفتح صفحة نوتباد جديده واملاها فراغات بالضغط المستمر على المسطرة لحد ما حجمها يبقى مثلا ميت ميجا وبعدين حول امتدادها الى MPG بدل من TXT هتلاقيها اخدت شكل ملفات الميديا وتعالى اضغطها هتلاقي حجمها نزل تحت النص ميجا... وعلى فكرة الكلام دا كلام مهندس كمبيوتر اعرفه هنا فمصر بيطور برنامج ضغط وبيشتغل على تجميع شفرات الضغط وهيعرض البرنامج بتاعه على شركات كبيرة مش كلام واحد بيجرب وانتوا تقدروا تجربوا بنفسكم وبالله التوفيق


ودة تعليق على التعليق اللى فات:



> كلام سليم جدا جدا والة كانت ميكروسوفت باعت الوندوز فى فلوبى ديسك مثلا


ولكن كان فية اراء تانية زى كدة مثلا :



> برنامجي kgbarchiver وuharc
> هما الافضل في الضغط
> اتذكر اني نزلت نسخة اوفيس بحجم 3 ميجا انفكت في 1,5 جيجا ولكن استغرقت ساعة كاملة في الفك
> 
> ...




طبعا انا مش بكدب ماكو ,,,,,,,, لكن دة اللى لقيتة 
والصراحة راحة أنا مجربتش انزل النسخة بتاعت ماركوا ,, لكن هي فعلا 700 ميجا زى ما بيقول ...


----------



## Michael (27 فبراير 2007)

هم هم هم 

كلام منطقى

طيب خلونى اجرب انزل انسخة دى وارجعلكم بالخبر اليقين

وشكرا هيما باشا على اللفتة المهمة جدا دى

سلام ونعمة


----------



## mr.hima (27 فبراير 2007)

العفو سعتك ,, احنا بنحاول نتعلم


----------



## mecho777 (14 مارس 2007)

بص انا مشعايز النسخة انا عايز البرنامج الى انت ضغط بقى وشرحة وممكن اضغط بقى اى حاجة زى افلام مثلا مثلا يعنى


----------



## شوشو سوسو (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نسخة ويندوز بمساحة 2 ميجا في ملف مضغوط ولما تفك الضغط تلاقية 700*

اللينك
 بيقول مفيش فايل


----------



## kamal_john (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نسخة ويندوز بمساحة 2 ميجا في ملف مضغوط ولما تفك الضغط تلاقية 700*

File not found 
??????
انا حاولت اكتر من مرة اني اضغط نسخة ويندز كبيرة علي حجم صغير .... او اضغط ملفات كبيرة علي اسطوانة 700 ميجا 
بعد بحث طويل وبرامج اكتر (اغلبها بوظ الجهاز عندي وضرب السيستم) لقيت الحل 
All in One Processing System 
اكيد سمعنا كتير عن الاسم دا 
زي اسطوانة اكس بي 8×1 .. مساحتها 3.68 جيجا ومنسوخة علي اسطوانة 650جيجا (قديمة شوية)
وزي كمان اسطوانة Xp Sp 1&2 + WinMe دي برده علي اسطوانة 700 ميجا 
واسطوانات تانية كتييير ... زي الكاسبر وغيره 
بتتعمل ازاي ؟؟؟؟ ... كان نفسي اعرف !! وطبعا عرفت !!  
دا نظام نسخ جديد عملته مايكروسوفت 
النظام دا موجود علي اجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمولة فقط ... انواع معينة بس ... مش كلها .. 
الكمبيوتر بيوصل سعره الي 40 الف جنيه مصري .. وانا شفت جهاز منه قبل كدا كان عندي في المركز (صيانة يعني مش بتاعي  ) .. المهم .. 
اي ملفات عاوز تنسخها علي اي اسطوانة بينسخها عاااااادي جدااا بس ببرامج معينة ونظام معين باي مساحة انت عاوزها ... المهم تكون متوافقة مع بعض .. يعني مش ملفات فيديو + صور + برامج .. لازم تكون الملفات نفس النوع يعني مثلا برامج بس او فيديو بس او صور بس ... كدا يعني 

علشان مطولش عليكوا اكتر من كدا ... 
علي العموم لو حد مش فاهم اي حاجة من اللي انا قلتها يقلي او يبعتلي ... لاني انا كمان مش فاهم حاجة برده ... هههه  

انا موجود في الخدمة علي طووول .. ودا رقمي : اربع اصفار صفرين صفر وبعدين زيروو 

باي بقي علشان عندي شغل


----------



## taten (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نسخة ويندوز بمساحة 2 ميجا في ملف مضغوط ولما تفك الضغط تلاقية 700*

*يا أخوانا مش كل جهاز يقدر يستحمل ويندوز فيستا دى عاوزة جهاز إمكانياتة عالية لكن أنا شخصيآ جهازى مايستحملهاش كمان المشكلة انها بتكون نسخة تجريبية لمدة تلاتين يوم وبعد كدة يقولك فين كلمة السر و لازم تشترى و شغلانة انا باعتمد على برامج تغير شكل الوينودز شوية او تغير شكل الديسك توب دة آخرى علشان ماخاطرشى باللعب فى النظام و ملفات النظام *


----------



## kamal_john (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نسخة ويندوز بمساحة 2 ميجا في ملف مضغوط ولما تفك الضغط تلاقية 700*

طبعا مش اي جهاز يقدر يستحمل ويندز فيستا 
لازم يكون البروسيسور بتاع الجهاز اقل حاجة 3 جيجا هرتز / 2 ميجا كاش 
وكمان الرام تكون 1 جيجا او ( 512+265 ) اقل اقل حاجة 
اما بالنسبة للسيريال والنسخة التجريبية .. دا بيرجع لنسخة الويندز اللي انت منزلها لان في نسخ عادية زي الاكس بي 
حتي لو كانت مفتوحة لمدة شهر ... الكراك بتاعها موجود Vista Activator .. موجود عندي لو حد عاوزه 
بالنسبة لاشكال الويندز العادي اللي بتقلبه فيستا .. دي انا جبتها النهاردة .. وآخر نسخة موجودة Vista Transformation Pack 7 

اللينك تحميل مباشر .. من هناااااااا

وانا موجود لو حد عاوز حاجة ,,,


----------



## nadergold (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نسخة ويندوز بمساحة 2 ميجا في ملف مضغوط ولما تفك الضغط تلاقية 700*

:94:


----------



## nadergold (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نسخة ويندوز بمساحة 2 ميجا في ملف مضغوط ولما تفك الضغط تلاقية 700*

 الرابط مش موجود او ممسوح


----------



## ipraheem makram (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نسخة ويندوز بمساحة 2 ميجا في ملف مضغوط ولما تفك الضغط تلاقية 700*

*شكرآ ياماركو انا بنزل النسخة بس مش مرتاح*


----------



## هانى ابو بوسى (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: نسخة ويندوز بمساحة 2 ميجا في ملف مضغوط ولما تفك الضغط تلاقية 700*

شكرآ ياماركو انا بنزل النسخة بس مش مرتاح :t25::act31::smile02:act23:


----------



## king_kong_doha (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: نسخة ويندوز بمساحة 2 ميجا في ملف مضغوط ولما تفك الضغط تلاقية 700*

يا عم ماركو كل ما اجى انزل النسخة بالدونلود مانجر بدلا من رسمها كملف مضغوط يعطينى صورة ملف html اعمل ايه عايز النسخة لو سمحت ابعتهالى على رابط تانى 4shared احسن


----------



## سامح بحبوح (30 أغسطس 2008)

يا رب يكون صح


----------



## سامح بحبوح (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صقر مصر الطائر (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صقر مصر الطائر (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (18 سبتمبر 2008)

فين الملف وبليز فين شرح برنامج الضغط رجاء فى المحبة ساعدنى وساعد اخوتك وشكرا ليك بس الملف مش موجود يا ريت ترفعه تانى


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ماركو عاشق بيكهام قال:


> +++بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين+++
> +++اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبني+++
> يا جماعة انا عن طريق برنامج ضغط قدرت اضغطلكم
> نسخة ويندوز vista كاملة بشوية ثيمات جديدة
> ...



الرابط لا يفتح
ماركو عاشق بيكهام
سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ماركو عاشق بيكهام قال:


> هو اولا انا عاوز افهم قصدك ايه
> بلصورة ديه
> انا مش فاهم حاجة ولو ناقل الموضع يبقي ازاي ليه باس ورد فك ضغطه
> وهتتاكد اكتر لما تيجي تفك الضغط
> ...


عاشق
بيطلبوا كلمة المرور


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ماركو عاشق بيكهام قال:


> +++بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين+++
> +++اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبني+++
> يا جماعة انا عن طريق برنامج ضغط قدرت اضغطلكم
> نسخة ويندوز vista كاملة بشوية ثيمات جديدة
> ...




نصيحة يا احبابي 
ما حدش ينزل البرنامج
الجهاز عندي اتعبىلا اعرق اذا فايروس
وان بصدد صيانته الان


----------



## H O P A (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكراً علي كل حال ....​*


----------



## hedow (25 سبتمبر 2008)

بيبسيببس


----------



## الاسيوي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المبادرة


----------



## chemist besho (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط مش شغال لية ياماركو وانا معنديش دون لود مانادجر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## أمير شاكر (19 مارس 2009)

السيرفرمش شغال وبيعطي   error


----------



## rawanmoh (27 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## tonylovejesus (29 مارس 2009)

ممكن موقع تانى غير الرابيد شير    وشكرا


----------



## rawanmoh (30 مارس 2009)

ممنووووووووووووووووووووووون


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير ماركو_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## أمير شاكر (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## besho55 (9 أبريل 2009)

اللينك مش شغااااااااااااال


----------



## zikadiab (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ياماركواااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2009)

ما حدش يصدق 

دي كذبة اول نيسان باين


----------



## يوسف سعيد بخيت (12 أبريل 2009)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه


----------



## cpr900 (29 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Dr_3abkarino (29 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا ماركو
يجماعة الملف سليم 100% لكن هو بإمتداد ***.iso يعنى لازم يتفك و يتحرق على إسطوانة علشان يشتغل
و تقبلوا مرورى


----------



## besho55 (19 مايو 2009)

يا جماعة اللينك مش شغال ياريت يترفع على سيرفر تانى​


----------

